

You might be seeing this on a 15-second delay: study - adventured
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/you-might-be-seeing-this-on-a-15second-delay-study-20140406-zqrfp.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Pertinent to eye-witness testimony. It entirely depends upon the sequence of
impressions.

